# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  Wabba Mr Hellas 1983 (29 Μαϊου, Intercontinental)

## Polyneikos

Ενας αγωνας με πολλες συμμετοχες....WABBA Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ 1983 
2 μεγαλοι πρωταθλητες,ο Τασος Μωρος και ο Αλεκος Σιατραβανης που δωσαν σκληρη μαχη στον Γενικο Τίτλο,μαζί με τον Χρήστο Λυμπερη.








Δυσκολο αποτελεσμα,με νικητη τελικα τον Τασο Μωρο

----------


## Goofonly

Όντως πολύ δύσκολη επιλογή, ήταν και οι δύο σε φοβερή φόρμα. Αγάλματα.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Όντως πολύ δύσκολη επιλογή, ήταν και οι δύο σε φοβερή φόρμα. Αγάλματα.


+1 και από εμένα!

Κώστα είχαν βγάλει κατάταξη 2ου και 3ου Γενικού Νικητή σε αυτόν τον αγώνα ή μόνο τον Μώρο πρώτο;

ΜΒ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Επιττρεψε μου Πανο να απαντησω, θυμαμαι ηταν φοβερος αγωνας κ μου εχει μηνει.  Για τον γενικο τιτλο ,διαγωνηστηκαν οι τρεις νικητες των κατηγοριων τους , ο Χρηστος Λυμπερης,ο Αλεκος Σιαστραβανης κ ο Τασος Μωρος.  Βεβαια η μαχη δωθηκε με τους 2 τελευταιους ,οπου επικρατησε τελικα δυσκολα ο Τασος Μωρος.

----------


## vaggan

ο μωρος αν ειχε κοντα μαλια θα κερδιζε πιο ευκολα :01. Mr. Green: η λεπτομερια κανει την διαφορα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ο μωρος αν ειχε κοντα μαλια θα κερδιζε πιο ευκολαη λεπτομερια κανει την διαφορα


 Ναι! Θα φαινοντουσαν ποιο μεγαλες οι πλατες. :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eπικές μονομαχίες στο Mr Ελλάς 1983, μεταξύ Τάσου Μώρου,Αλεκου Σιατραβάνη και Χρήστου Τσαπακίδη.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Τον αγωνα τον ειδα στο γυμναστηριο που διατηρουσε (δεν ξερω εαν το εχει ακομα) ο κ Αλεκος οταν εκανα τα πρωτα μου βηματα στο κενο της προπονησης μας καπου το 1994 σε μορφη βιντεοκασετας !

Του ζητησα να δω και αλλους αγωνες του βγαζοντας το συμπερασμα χωρις να του το πω οτι υπηρξε απο τους πιο αδικημενους αθλητες του χωρου μας σε καταταξεις !

Επισης θυμαμε το βλεμμα του μετα την πρωτια στο Ευρωπαικο πρωταθλημα Μαστερ που βρεθηκαμε που ηταν σαν μου λεει : μικρε δικαιωθηκα !

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτον τον αγώνα, ο Μώρος ήταν ποίημα, στις καλύτερες του φόρμες, θεωρώ πλήρης, θα πρέπει να ανεβάσω όμως και άλλο υλικό, αλλά νομίζω δικαίως νίκησε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίες αναμνήσεις εγω τον θυμάμαι τον αγώνα γιατι ο Χρήστος Τσαπακίδης ήταν φίλος και βορειοελλαδίτης οπότε παρακολουθούσαμε τα δρώμενα 
είχε προπονητή απο την γερμανία τον Γιοζεφ Γκρόλμους όταν έμενε Γερμανία και δεν ξεχνάω που έκανε σκουώτ με ποντιακά τραγούδια 
ο Μώρος είχε καλύτερο φινίρισμα και δίκαια κέρδισε αν και σε λεπτομέρειες και υστερούσε σε μάζα απο τους αντιπάλους του αλλα το σύνολο μετράει πάντα

----------


## Polyneikos

Βάζω 2 ακομα φωτογραφίες αυτού του αγώνα, αν και δύσκολα μπορουν αν βγουν συμπεράσματα.
Μώρος και Σιατραβάνης, ο καθένας με τα δυνατά του σημεία, είναι πολυ κοντά.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Την προετοιμασία των δύο μονομάχων, Μώρου – Σιατραβάνη, την έζησα από κοντά αφού τότε γυμναζόμασταν
όλοι στο ίδιο γυμναστήριο του Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλου στην οδό Καυτατζόγλου – Πατήσια.

Ο Σιατραβάνης βρισκόταν ήδη εκεί όταν πρωτοπήγα τον Σεπτέμβιο του ’82. Εντυπωσιακός…
Ο Μώρος εμφανίστηκε λίγο μετά, αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου τον Δεκέμβριο, και αρχικά δεν με εντυπωσίασε.
Όσο περνούσε όμως ο καιρός κέρδιζε έδαφος. Ελάχιστοι περίμεναν ότι θα κατάφερνε έως τις 29 Μαΐου 1983
να φτάσει τον Σιατραβάνη που ήταν φαβορί κατά την άποψη των περισσοτέρων. Όλοι περίμεναν πως ήταν η
χρονιά του, όμως η ανατροπή έγινε την τελευταία στιγμή.

Ο αγώνας χαρακτηρίστηκε μεγαλειώδης.
94 συμμετοχές εκείνα τα χρόνια, χωρίς πολλές γυναίκες, χωρίς κατηγορίες Fitness, Physique κτλ. ήταν
μεγάλο νούμερο. Θυμάμαι στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που ήταν το μέρος συνάντησης των Bodybuilders της εποχής, ο
αγώνας συζητιόταν για καιρό. Το τεύχος 86 του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ήταν αφιερωμένο αποκλειστικά σε αυτόν τον αγώνα.

Σας παρουσιάζω το εξώφυλλο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aνέβηκε ψηφιακά στο site του AΘΛΗΤΗ το *τεύχος 86* , ειδική έκδοση για το Πρωτάθλημα του 1983, 118 σελίδες!

----------

